# My website is coming back!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Message Boards-- ugly sissy color (pink) and it shows your IP address so screw it.

Pop Ups-- they chase people away

My Story-- under construction.

Navigation: slow and sluggish, Often times I have to keep "hitting" the option until it is selected.

Survey-- You're not getting my e-mail address.

Life: nothing there under construction.

Links-- missing

Info--- not yet available 


You got some work to do.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

What happend to Christian DBS? Is that still around?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I'm happy here. Especially since I don't have SA. I remember that you killed it before it started because you went on vacation and wouldn't allow posting.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Also, I don't think there's enough Christian content to make it work unless you can get ahold of some SA subs.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I left you a replay in the admin forum Mark - your text is overwriting itself in IE. And showing IP addresses is in the interest of security? <---:lol: sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

-deleted- (post not deleted so y'all would know I was the one who deleted it)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark,

We are all well and happy that you are making updates to your web site but you're posts are now becoming SPAM. I quote item "G" in the forum rules:

Thy shall not:

*disseminate off-topic messages on boards promoting any product, service, web site, board or venture...*

This is the "Computer Talk" forum, not the _"Mark has made an update to his web site"_ forum. We allow promoting other web sites to a point but an entire thread filled with announcements each time you make an update is a bit much. I hope you understand.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Understood, I'm going to delete them all. Sorry.


----------

